# Homemade Dura Ace 11-25 cassette



## LVenter (Nov 18, 2007)

I have just made up an 11-25 cassette by selecting sprockets from a 11-23 and a 12 -25 cassette for use with my compact crank.

the Sprockets I selected are 11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,23,25

The 11, 12, and 13,14,15,17 and 19 all come from teh 11-23 cassette. Note I have dropped the 16T sprocket.

The 21,23, and 25 come from the 12 -25 cassette,

However shifting from the 15T to the 17T sproket is slow. 

This is not enitirely unexpecteded as the disengage ramp on the 15T probably does not line up with the engagement ramps for the 17T sprocket.

Does anyone have any solutions for this?

I know that in the new 7900 Dura Ace cassette range there is now an 11-25 option.

However the new 7900 series cassettes are not readily available and are very expensive.

What about using an SRAM Red 11-25 cassette are these compatible with Dura Ace 7800 series rear deraillieurs and shifters?


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Get the 105 11-25 cassette.


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

LVenter said:


> What about using an SRAM Red 11-25 cassette are these compatible with Dura Ace 7800 series rear deraillieurs and shifters?


If weight is highly important, then the Red cassette is the best option. Red has the durability of 105 or Ultegra, but lighter (I think!) than DA.

If weight isn't a huge factor, go with 105 or Ultegra.
And yes, they are compatible.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

What made you take out the 16? Have you tried maybe using the 16 and losing the 15 or 17 and checking shifting?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

LVenter said:


> I have just made up an 11-25 cassette by selecting sprockets from a 11-23 and a 12 -25 cassette for use with my compact crank.
> 
> the Sprockets I selected are 11,12,13,14,15,17,19,21,23,25
> 
> ...


Go with the 105 cassette like the others said. My understanding is that SRAM cassette will work with any Shimano group except Dura Ace. I know for certain that the difference between 7800 and 105 in terms of weight is very little. Like most of Shimano 10 components, you won't really feel the difference.


----------

